# Revell 1/96 Saturn IV progress



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been sitting on this kit for over 15 yrs., decided it was time to build it. Still in progress, lot's of details and some touch-up still to go.... I think the thing I like the most is the sheer size of it! It should be pushing 4 ft. tall when completed! Obviously it doesn't compare to a lot of the detailed kits of todays market, but in it's day, this thing was THE model rocket! I'm glad I finally decided to build it, it's been a blast, and for the most part, it's a "kid build". (I actually brush painted some stuff! Yikes!)
I did get a little wacky and gold foiled the lunar lander base, and of course most of it is hidden even with the clear display wall in the hull! 









































Heres some video of it:click on photo



and the end of the video: click on photo


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking terrific! I wanted that kit way back but could never afford it. Just love real space models.

Keep the pics coming.

James


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Two years ago I rebuilt my friends big Saturn V, he bought it from KSC in 1972 when he was 11 and had held on to it all these years. He had mentioned several times that he wanted it restored and I was afraid of what I would find. While I was house sitting for him, I dug it out and started the work. He had built it surprisingly well, no glue globs, he had also never painted it. It was mostly complete, missing 2 of the first stage engines, the LM was beyond help, missing the legs, antenna and thrusters. He found a Revell 1/96 lunar landing kit (the CSM and LM with a lunar base) on e-bay, a bagged kit, no box, decals or instructions as a donor kit, I also used the command module from it since the original was missing the pegs that hold it in place on the service module. He also lucked out and found a full set of first stage engines, minus a few easily replicated small parts, at a good price on e-bay. The legs of the escape tower were broken off and had to be rebuilt, I also made a boost protective cover for the command module. He also ordered the Saturn V decal set from Space Model systems, I highly recommend this set since it comes with accurate markings for all of the lunar missions as well as a painting guide for each mission so that you can model the rocket and Apollo spacecraft for a specific mission. I took pictures of the completed project, if I find them I will post them in my photo album.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is going to look great Tim. You've got a fair amount of work done on it so far. It is a big job. I have one that I pulled out a couple of years ago and started but then set aside. I also bought NewWare's photoetch and resin enhancements as well as Space Models resin F1 engine set. I think Rick Sternbach also makes a more accurate set of decals for it. Are you doing the tubes as they came in the kit, roll your own! That might have been one of the things that caused me to set it aside. I saw Apollo 16 liftoff parked less than a half mile north of the VAB in 1972 and then saw the Skylab lab launch from the causeway between KSC and the AF side. Believe me, Saturns were that much better than shuttles to watch launch. And I don't know if you ever saw my pictures of the Airfix 1/144 Saturn I did this past spring but here is one. I'm not trying to steal your thread! I bought some enhancement resin parts for it from a guy in England and Rick Sternbach's decal set as well. It is easier to display! I am taking it to Modelpalooza in Orlando tomorrow.

James, I believe this kit was recently reissued and is available if you are still looking for one.










Bob K.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I built two of those when I was a kid.....................I would LOVE to build another one!

Looks great, Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Bob K. that looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I had thought of a horizontal display, as I love the Sturn IV building at the cape and that big monster laying on it's side!!! Just awesome!! Thanks for sharing!

I didn't do any enhancements, to be honest, I just wanted to build it like a kid would right out of the box. I have seen so many intricately detailed real space models, and I'm very envious. I guess I'm not into it enough like the Sci-Fi stuff, but I do have great admiration for the models and the REAL thing! 

I'm always pleased to see such incredible work from so many talented model builders around the globe, and it helps to reassure my faith that model building is NOT a lost art and dying hobby!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Tim that saturn v is going to look great when your finished. The sheer size of it ....what a display! I really liked the video also, keep up the good work! Tracy


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tim, you are doing a great job! I built Saturn when I was 9 or so,yikes..
This is the way she should look. I love that rocket.

Great job!
Steve


----------

